# Hotel WIFI Landing Page



## mihir

Like many hotels have a landing page whenever someone accesses their wifi, the  page usually displays information about hotel and also depending on the hotel asks for a username and password etc.
What I want to do is display a page when someone accesses my wifi.
I have a Linksys WRT120N Router.


Problem : I want to display a custom webpage when anyone accesses my WIFI?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Why do you want to do this?

The only solution I can think of is setting up a proxy server between your wireless router and modem. I don't actually know how to go about doing it though. How exactly is your network set up at the moment?


----------



## mihir

Many of my friends use my wifi when they come to my place.
I want to show them a webpage before they can mooch of my bandwidth.(I have WPA Personal key setup but I give them the passwords, I want them to use my wifi but I also want to annoy them).
I just need to know how to do that.


My setup.
I get an Ethernet cable from the wall which goes in my Router Linksys WRT120n then to my Tower.
Where they have a login/dialer client,which I have to use to connect to the internet.
Once I have logged in the client , the internet can be used over wifi, and if I crash the log in client the internet still works perfectly even if my PC is off.


----------



## scopestech

mihir said:


> Many of my friends use my wifi when they come to my place.
> I want to show them a webpage before they can mooch of my bandwidth.(I have WEP key setup but I give them the passwords, I want them to use my wifi but I also want to annoy them).
> I just need to know how to do that.
> 
> 
> My setup.
> I get an Ethernet cable from the wall which goes in my Router Linksys WRT120n then to my Tower.
> Where they have a login/dialer client,which I have to use to connect to the internet.
> Once I have logged in the client , the internet can be used over wifi, and if I crash the log in client the internet still works perfectly even if my PC is off.



you could try a domain... would that work?


----------



## mihir

scopestech said:


> you could try a domain... would that work?



Yeah but the main problem is how do I redirect them to a particular page when they access my wifi.And keep them there for some given time.


----------



## scopestech

mihir said:


> Yeah but the main problem is how do I redirect them to a particular page when they access my wifi.And keep them there for some given time.



to be honest, my advice is to consult your isp


----------



## mihir

scopestech said:


> to be honest, my advice is to consult your isp


The ISP has not role in this.
This is a kind of thing which could be done without even an internet connection.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Ok here is how you go about doing this: 

Step 1: Design the webpage which you want others to see as they launch their internet browser 

Step 2: When you have created the webpage pay a company to host your webpage on their server (preferably a .com web page hosting service) 

Step 3: Look in your router modem settings and see if you can find a default home page setting and set this to your now paid for "Landing Pad Wifi homepage". 

Step 3 Pt 2: Otherwise Somehow get access to your friends computers and set their homepage to your "Landing Pad Wifi homepage" 

Step 4: there is no step 4 have fun annoying your friends


----------



## mihir

Well Since the computer will be connected via wifi I can alway specify the path of the HTML file on my computer and make it public.
And there is not option in my router control panel to set homepage even if there was it wouldn't be like the hotel thing since they can just disregard it and go to another website.
I want all the other website hits redirecting to the homepage until and unless follow the instructions on the homepage.


----------



## scopestech

in my years of experience on the web... i have come across many sites that have some sort of script that every time you redirect to a diferent donmain... it just redirects you to that site again... you could try that


----------

